# Low Iodine Diet



## Sixtyplus (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been on LID for one week now, getting ready for RAI on July 17. What a difference a year makes!!! My first go around was very difficult. I was still feeling quite ill after surgeries and body was very run down. I also could not get Thyrogen so had to go off Synthroid for a few weeks, but I think the biggest plus was I was on LID in the winter last time. Being able to Barbeque makes it much easier. I can eat with family just don't put the normal sauces on my meal. I have made ketchup and mayonnaise from LID Cookbook and have also purchased a cookbook compiled by Norene Gilletz that has some great recipes. Hope anyone that has to follow Low Iodine Diet also has similar results.

Good luck.

Dave


----------

